# seeking info on Allied Princess 36



## krustyluv (Dec 24, 2009)

i am buying one of these unusual boats. Any owners with tips, websites, etc? I live in Honolulu Hawaii--thanks--Tom


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

There is an allied group on yahoo.Also google allied princessAlmost bought one myself.marc


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I have sailed on an Allied Seawind 32' ketch that a fellow bought up here in NY who solo sailed down to the FL Keys earlier this year. I liked the build quality of the boat and had never sailed on a ketch before. With its lower mast heights and less sail area aloft it seemed more stable, less tender then a sloop rig might. 
Once the fellow made it to the Keys he decided to sell it as he wanted a boat that could tack at a higher angle to the wind with better speed for the Bahamas, Bermuda and beyond. These boats were largely built for going with the trade winds rather then beating into the wind. Great plastic classic IMHO.


----------



## ottos (Aug 12, 2008)

Ian sold it? I hadn't heard!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

One of my YC members has one.. it's big inside. I love the "backwards" wheel for the helm. Motors pretty fast also.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

ottos said:


> Ian sold it? I hadn't heard!


The last email I got from Ian down in Chile he said that it was 'up for sale' in the FL keys. He got the boat for a _very_ reasonable price but I have no idea how much he wanted for it.


----------

